# Mouse trap: 1 triggered it and the bugger got away



## Arkayne (Aug 21, 2007)

I set up the standard snap-traps in my garage and a little guy triggered it and somehow escaped. Now my question is, is that mouse smart enough to avoid that trap or any others I have around the garage? I feel like I should diversify the traps.


----------



## Norm (Aug 21, 2007)

Bait the trap with peanut butter and he wont get away next time :sick2:
Norm


----------



## yuandrew (Aug 21, 2007)

I heard cotton works good as well; mice like to find something soft to line their nests and there's a good chance they will try to rip some off the trap if you use it as bait


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Norm said:


> Bait the trap with peanut butter and he wont get away next time :sick2:
> Norm


+1 Had one rummaging around the kitchen and used PB on the trap, within 5 minutes, Whamo! A couple squeaks and it was over. Glue traps work well too, but they don't die right away so use the regular traps if that bugs ya.


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 21, 2007)

yes, mice will go into the snap trap repeatedly.. many rats won't.. coyotes won't..

but getting them one at a time is inefficient, try looking up the 'tin cat' brand mechanical mouse traps, they catch them alive and can hold a dozen or more. once one is caught his odor entices lots more mice to come and visit.
you should leave food and water in the trap if you won't be checking on the herd for a few days..


----------



## Illum (Aug 21, 2007)

mice traps come in a range of different sensitivities....I've bought half a dozen to catch a gerbil like rodent whose job comprises pretty much as digging holes through the earth foundation of the shed and nibbling buds off the veggie garden.

some will take a few intentional pokes and taps for it to snap while others go off if something like a screwdriver fell on the ground.

another would be the orientation you have set your traps and the bait in which you use.
if you think the traps might not be sufficient [usually isn't IMO] you could always use the [cruel...but effective] sticky paper along side the perimeter of the suspected region....I've caught insects intentionally trying this method...including a whole sticky paper volume of ants


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 21, 2007)

+1 to the peanut butter.

I'm dealing with another issue, setting mole traps. I have 2 scissor traps and 1 harpoon/tine type. Proper placement seems to be key with mole traps but it's a black art I've yet to master.


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 21, 2007)

..have you considered gassing the moles with the exhaust from a car tail pipe? there's a rubber gizmo you can buy that connects to a garden hose or you can rig your own, snake it under ground, close off the other holes in the area, it takes about half an hour..


----------



## parnass (Aug 21, 2007)

Norm said:


> Bait the trap with peanut butter and he wont get away next time :sick2:
> Norm



Peanut butter and a raisin will get them every time.


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 21, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> ..have you considered gassing the moles with the exhaust from a car tail pipe? there's a rubber gizmo you can buy that connects to a garden hose or you can rig your own, snake it under ground, close off the other holes in the area, it takes about half an hour..



That option is still under consideration. The mole is just in an area where it's not convenient to get my car back there.


----------



## Illum (Aug 21, 2007)

bitslammer said:


> That option is still under consideration. The mole is just in an area where it's not convenient to get my car back there.



you can use smoke bombs or buy smokers made for moles....
if you use propane at home, poke in the holes you suspect connected, lower a hose and turn very slowly. if the area is near your home, don't try it as some gases may leak through the cracks of foundations and into your home


----------



## yuandrew (Aug 21, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> ..have you considered gassing the moles with the exhaust from a car tail pipe? there's a rubber gizmo you can buy that connects to a garden hose or you can rig your own, snake it under ground, close off the other holes in the area, it takes about half an hour..



I've heard of that before but it used a shop vac hose or a dryer duct. Works better with older vehicles that have older or worn out emission control devices. Anyway, the carbon monoxide in the exhaust will displaces all the air inside their tunnels and puts them to sleep quickly. 

However, Ted, I did also hear from one source that fumigating with engine exhaust is illegal in certain states; California included.


----------



## bitslammer (Aug 21, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> you can use smoke bombs or buy smokers made for moles....
> if you use propane at home, poke in the holes you suspect connected, lower a hose and turn very slowly. if the area is near your home, don't try it as some gases may leak through the cracks of foundations and into your home




I tried several smoke products. The tunnels are long and extensive so I'm sure it's not covering the entire system. This is also why i think gas/exhaust may not work either.


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 21, 2007)

Another peanut butter agreement here.

When I was 12 my best friend had a rat in his tool shed. We couldn't flush it out so we used mousetraps baited with peanut butter. That actually didn't work the first time around, so we "upgraded" to rat traps and replaced the springs with bigger springs from his dad's old work truck camper shell. (They were springs wrapped around the door hinges, very heavy windings.)

The wooden base of the rat traps actually bowed with the force of these new springs. Don't know whether the mod helped or not, but the _crack_ when the trap was activated had to be heard to be believed.

The next day we found three decapitated rats and one with a crushed head; each trap made its catch-of-the-day.


----------



## Arkayne (Aug 21, 2007)

UPDATE:

4:30AM *SNAP* I sat up in the bed and said out loud, "I GOT SOMETHING!!" I grabbed my little baseball bat (just in case the rodent wanted to play ball) and the wife mumbled something and went back to sleep.

I stumbled my way downstairs with my slippers on the wrong feet and looked at the trap I set by the garage door and found that the trap was empty! 2 feet away I saw this big rat laying there stunned. I thought it was dead so I walked up with a dustpan and he scurried away in a stupor, practically running sideways. It scared the crap out of me! It looks like my 'mouse' traps are too small for this guy. I'm going to have to buy rat traps tonight. I'll keep you informed.

btw: this guy chose the trap with the Nutella rather than the peanut butter traps.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't have to use a car for gassing gophers, any lawnmower/generator/whatever that a pipe can be attached to will work just fine. Add a healthy dose of two stroke oil to the gas tank so you can see where the exhaust is escaping and have a shovel handy.

:buddies:


----------



## mahoney (Aug 21, 2007)

An very effective rat exterminator my work hired once swore by the Planters roasted and salted peanuts you can buy in the little bags at the 7-11 and the gas station. Using a standard spring type rat trap, he would take 1/4 of a peanut and bait the trigger, and take another 1/4 peanut and crush it into the wood near the trigger so the rat would get a "freebie" and come further into the trap. The trigger end of the trap goes toward the wall, rats like to run near the base of the wall, or under stuff near a wall.

Can't say I think much of the glue traps, I've seen mice get free on occasion. And the traps are always ending up just where you want to step, put a hand, drop something that's hard to clean...


----------



## DUQ (Aug 21, 2007)

All I have to say is "bucket trap"


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Aug 21, 2007)

Burn the house down I'm sure that'll get him. :devil:


----------



## brickbat (Aug 21, 2007)

Arkayne said:


> ...this guy chose the trap with the Nutella rather than the peanut butter traps....



Ahh. Nature's perfect food. Smart rat.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 22, 2007)

Peanut Butter worked for me too! ( They do not like cheese, it seems.)

Used a humane rocker type trap ( Bent tunnel, PB at far end, mickey comes in, goes to PB, rocks tunnel, trap shuts...). Caught rodent. What on Earth do I do with him,her,it??? Cute little chap too. Also, I do not have a blender or food processor and the freezer's on the blink   .

Eventually took it to the park and let it go. Probably owl doo doo by now.

Can you legally use mickeys as draft excluders in a built up area???


Be lucky...


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 22, 2007)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Don't have to use a car for gassing gophers, any lawnmower/generator/whatever that a pipe can be attached to will work just fine. Add a healthy dose of two stroke oil to the gas tank so you can see where the exhaust is escaping and have a shovel handy.



LOL, I love that idea.

How about camping out 600 yards away with a .204 Ruger at your side?!


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 22, 2007)

when I was catching a lot of mice alive in a havahart trap I would let them go in the dumpster of the local 'greasy spoon' just down the road..I'm certain they appreciated that.. (the mice, that is)


----------



## Arkayne (Aug 23, 2007)

UPDATE: I caught the last rodent.... so I hope. I bought 2 large glue traps and placed them on opposing walls in the garage. Here's the twist, I put snap traps with peanut butter a foot away from the glue pad on BOTH sides. I think the mouse learned from its first experience and went around one of them to get stuck in the glue. Smarty pants mouse!


----------

